# Screened porch project



## harri320

Good afternoon,
Would like to take the opportunity to present the screened porch and deck that I built onto my house over the past year. With the help of this and other forums, a great deal of youtube viewing, and many clamps, I managed to build this single handed. And, yes, it passed final inspection!

See my pictures below. Here are more details on the project:

*Screened porch:*
14'x12' in size.

6x6 posts for the porch deck on 12"x12"x18"deep footers. double 2x10 outside joists and rim joist, 2x10 ledger. 

Porch is 4x4 PT posts on 2x4 bottom plate. There is a 2x4 top plate with double 2x6 headers on top of that - 1/2 inch ply to make it same width as the 2x4 top plate. There is a one inch vertical space in the plywood spacers where each light on the header is located, this allowed the low voltage wire to be concealed.

Rafters are 2x8 on a 6:12 pitch. There is tong and groove pine boards on the rafters and then 1/2 plywood under the shingles. Extra thickness allowed the roofing nails to not poke through! There are two skylights to allow more light to get into the living room that the porch is attached to.

The posts against the house as well as the first rafter that is attached to the house are lag bolted with FastenMaster fasteners.

All of the wiring for the fan, low voltage lights, and flood light are run above one of the headers and go into the house, down the exterior wall, and into the crawlspace. Switches are in the living room near the double door.

There are speakers connected to an airport express and receiver to allow music to be played from my iPhone while I am on the porch. Volume control is on the exterior wall inside the porch. 

The door was built out of 2x8 clear douglas fir. Mortise and tenon joints of course. See "runnerduck screen door" on the web for instructions.

Everything was painted with oil based exterior primer (sherwin williams) and then coated with 2 coats of exterior duration acrylic paint (sherwin williams). For those that have wondered, I painted all of the PT, which is most of the deck, about 4 months after it was installed. No bleed through whatsoever. 

The screen is attached with the most genius hardware I have seen - MiniTrack by Screen tight. Allows me to not have vinyl on the outside of the posts which is typical for screen-tight systems. Wanted to avoid that. This aluminum hardware went on the insides of the post and the screen went in very tightly with 0.175 inch spline. Very easy to remove if I ever need to replace it. 
Here is a link to the mini-track system. 
http://www.screentight.com/prod-minitrack.shtml

I splurged on the top of the railing and installed 5/4 x 6 ipe. Used pocket hole screws from the 2x4 below the ipe to install the ipe. Coated the ipe with marine grade waterlox. I have used interior and exterior waterlox and love their products. 

*Deck:*
The lower deck is 12'x12' freestanding (ie not attached to the house). 4 6x6 marine grade PT posts in deep holes (20" diameter, 48" deep) embedded in concrete. Supported by double 2x12 beams at front and back. 
THe entire deck was build away from the house and then slid under the bay window that you see in the pictures. Then the 5/4x6 deck boards were put on. 

*Final thoughts:*
All in all this was a great project. I learned a great deal about building alone and how to creatively use clamps! Most important thing I did was spend a great deal of time planning this out so that all of the wires would be concealed and it would have all of the features (full thickness door,


----------



## harri320

*More pictures*

More pictures


----------



## harri320

*Final pitcure, I promise*

Final picture, I promise.
Happy to share the plans I used with anyone interested.


----------



## weberus3

Great job harri320, what was your total legth of time building this and did you come up with your own plans or find some? Again great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## harri320

Thanks, appreciate the compliment!

Total time was, gulp, 1 year. But, took most last summer off since it is blood hot here in NC. With my day job being pretty time consuming, it was probably about 6 months worth of weekends and 2-3 weeks of full-time dedicated to the project.

I drew up the plans myself and had them approved by the local building department.


----------



## Big-Bro

You did a great job, I like all the accent lighting too, very nice!


----------



## dougp23

Wow, VERY nice! Love the wood stain you used on the inside roof.


----------



## harri320

Thanks! But, there is no stain on the inside of the roof! Just good ol' mother nature darkening some southern yellow pine.


----------



## Fishinbo

Wow. I could easily get lost in your enchanting porch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scotzilla

awesome


----------



## hammerlane

Looks nice although once you get the table & chairs in there not much room for movement. A good texas hold-em area.

I like the downspout water being redirected.


----------



## shadytrake

Nice job!


----------



## coop26

wow that is nice! estimated cost to build something like that?


----------



## eemichael83

This is REALLY nice. I'd be curious to see the plans along with any permits you had to get and building codes you had to follow. I'm impressed!


----------



## harri320

In time or money?? Total cost was about $7,500. A few neighbors have had estimates for 15-18k to screen in over an existing deck, so I am pleased with the final cost.


----------



## harri320

Thanks for all the compliments - we are really happy with the final result. And, I agree that with the table and chairs the space becomes, well, cozy. I'd be happy to send along the building plans if you'd like - send me a private e-mail with an address and I can either scan them or mail them. Permit was through my county building department. Required a footing, framing, electrical, and final inspection.


----------



## bobber66

harri320 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments - we are really happy with the final result. And, I agree that with the table and chairs the space becomes, well, cozy. I'd be happy to send along the building plans if you'd like - send me a private e-mail with an address and I can either scan them or mail them. Permit was through my county building department. Required a footing, framing, electrical, and final inspection.


Hey, love this screen porch. I was searching the internet looking for ideas when i found yours. Could you please send me a copy of the plans? I am a newbie and couldnt find your email address on here.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## harri320

Thanks. message me at [email protected] and I will see if I can help you with the plans.


----------



## bodine465

Looks great. Like the use of the landscape lights inside for highlighting. Been thinking of doing the same thing on my wraparound deck.


----------



## wahoogully

*Drawing plans?*

Beautiful!!
Did you draw the plans yourself, or use specific software? I'm looking for something affordable to make plans that will pass the planning dept. Thanks.


----------



## harri320

*Drew plans y hand*

Thanks for asking. I used google sketchup to design the project, but drew the actual plans by hand.


----------



## joecaption

How where you able to install the step flashing up behind the siding 4" with the siding left in place? 
Let us know in a few years how that Hardee siding holds up from being so close to the deck and roof.


----------



## spiragui

Wow, what a wonderful addition; I can't imagine anything more satisfying than sitting in there blowing the froth off a few to celebrate. Are the accent lights low voltage?


----------



## Windows on Wash

Came out really nice. 

Well done.


----------



## joemontana16

I thought that looked like NC clay.


----------



## biggles

mint job on that lighting


----------



## Vermont16

*Re: Final pitcure, I promise*



harri320 said:


> Final picture, I promise.
> Happy to share the plans I used with anyone interested.


Great Job you did, would it be possible to have a copy of th eplans you used? Thanks


----------



## storsberg23

*Re: Final pitcure, I promise*

ill take the plans if you have them!


----------



## Two Knots

Awesome! Be very proud and enjoy your new porch
in good health. It's lovely!


----------



## cew75

Omg this is gorgeous!! Ild love the plans as well! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## bok

That came out great. Really matches the house.


----------



## mitchleeanderso

Please share your plans with me when you have a minute.


----------



## romeojk27

It’s been a while. But congrats anyway!! A big project that Came out terrific


----------



## skuhlstennes

harri320 said:


> *More pictures*
> 
> More pictures


This is beautiful!! We are looking at doing a very similar addition to the back of our house in MN, but with a mudroom (enclosed space) as part of the overall footprint (not all screened porch). If you still have the plans, would you be willing to share them with me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bartowel

harri320 said:


> Good afternoon,
> Would like to take the opportunity to present the screened porch and deck that I built onto my house over the past year. With the help of this and other forums, a great deal of youtube viewing, and many clamps, I managed to build this single handed. And, yes, it passed final inspection!
> 
> See my pictures below. Here are more details on the project:
> 
> *Screened porch:*
> 14'x12' in size.
> 
> 6x6 posts for the porch deck on 12"x12"x18"deep footers. double 2x10 outside joists and rim joist, 2x10 ledger.
> 
> Porch is 4x4 PT posts on 2x4 bottom plate. There is a 2x4 top plate with double 2x6 headers on top of that - 1/2 inch ply to make it same width as the 2x4 top plate. There is a one inch vertical space in the plywood spacers where each light on the header is located, this allowed the low voltage wire to be concealed.
> 
> Rafters are 2x8 on a 6:12 pitch. There is tong and groove pine boards on the rafters and then 1/2 plywood under the shingles. Extra thickness allowed the roofing nails to not poke through! There are two skylights to allow more light to get into the living room that the porch is attached to.
> 
> The posts against the house as well as the first rafter that is attached to the house are lag bolted with FastenMaster fasteners.
> 
> All of the wiring for the fan, low voltage lights, and flood light are run above one of the headers and go into the house, down the exterior wall, and into the crawlspace. Switches are in the living room near the double door.
> 
> There are speakers connected to an airport express and receiver to allow music to be played from my iPhone while I am on the porch. Volume control is on the exterior wall inside the porch.
> 
> The door was built out of 2x8 clear douglas fir. Mortise and tenon joints of course. See "runnerduck screen door" on the web for instructions.
> 
> Everything was painted with oil based exterior primer (sherwin williams) and then coated with 2 coats of exterior duration acrylic paint (sherwin williams). For those that have wondered, I painted all of the PT, which is most of the deck, about 4 months after it was installed. No bleed through whatsoever.
> 
> The screen is attached with the most genius hardware I have seen - MiniTrack by Screen tight. Allows me to not have vinyl on the outside of the posts which is typical for screen-tight systems. Wanted to avoid that. This aluminum hardware went on the insides of the post and the screen went in very tightly with 0.175 inch spline. Very easy to remove if I ever need to replace it.
> Here is a link to the mini-track system.
> http://www.screentight.com/prod-minitrack.shtml
> 
> I splurged on the top of the railing and installed 5/4 x 6 ipe. Used pocket hole screws from the 2x4 below the ipe to install the ipe. Coated the ipe with marine grade waterlox. I have used interior and exterior waterlox and love their products.
> 
> *Deck:*
> The lower deck is 12'x12' freestanding (ie not attached to the house). 4 6x6 marine grade PT posts in deep holes (20" diameter, 48" deep) embedded in concrete. Supported by double 2x12 beams at front and back.
> THe entire deck was build away from the house and then slid under the bay window that you see in the pictures. Then the 5/4x6 deck boards were put on.
> 
> *Final thoughts:*
> All in all this was a great project. I learned a great deal about building alone and how to creatively use clamps! Most important thing I did was spend a great deal of time planning this out so that all of the wires would be concealed and it would have all of the features (full thickness door,


Can I get a copy of the plas?


----------



## Bartowel

Bartowel said:


> Can I get a copy of the plas?


Plans


----------



## harri320

Bartowel said:


> Plans


Sure thing. Send me an email [email protected] and I will reply with the plans.


----------

